# Pregnant Fancy Guppy



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

So, my Fancy Guppy is pregnant, straight from the pet shop. My question is as breeders, what have you found are hints that she is going to have the babies say, within a day or so. I've read a bunch of articles but I'd like a few answers from breeders, that have expereince. Not an author that has colaborated facts.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, nevermind that. It died.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh jesus ben what happend you just got him like 2 days ago?


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Stressed I guess? Just bad luck. It's alright though, I'm loving the Painted Tetra.


----------

